# White underbase prints all washing out



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

Hi all,

OK I promise 1000 times I have searched read and copied the "best of" posts on this topic.. White underbase prints washing out in their 1st wash.

I have done the pretreatment as follows...

1 light spray of distilled water
2 decent spray of underbase prep
3 rolled into fabric
4 let sit for a minute
5 cure for 30 seconds with press hovering above (about 4mm) (355F/170C) until dry.
6 press hard for 10 seconds (355F/170C)

7 white underbase set at 720x720 1 run
8 color set at 720x720 1 run

9 cure with press for 30 seconds hovering above print (4mm @ 355F)

10 drop press to just lightly touching the print with thin parchement paper on top 3x1 minute presses (180seconds at 355F)

11 firm press for 10 seconds.


Although after my 3rd run they seem to be holding a little better in the wash, they still peel off in little specs, thus looking shoddy.

I wash on medium temp NOT inside out.

I suppose the question is, am I doing it right? And must you always wash the tshirt inside out? I suppose I suspect people being people, most dont follow washing instructions, thus the reason for me washing "normal", and not inside out in only cold water.

Any advice would be great, thanks,

Trip


----------



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

By the way I am using A DTG Kiosk and new DTGTEX inks

Trip


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the pressure the whole time is what you are missing. I did some shirts with no pressure and the ink peeled the first wash like you described.

I just press my white underbase shirts for 2 - 2:30 minutes at 345 degrees. I have a decent amount of pressure the whole time.

Also, I don't wash my shirts inside out and they are fine.


----------



## trippy123 (May 30, 2008)

With the pressure, I noticed it burns a bit especially if i leave it on for the full 180 seconds. Or discolors the tshirt a bit, that is why I dont pressure it. I also was reading that you should let it sit lightly so the steam from the print will escape?

Thanks for your suggestion though, I will give it a try.

Trip


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok here is a thread that has info on the same problem, with the ink peeling http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t47824.html. When I am drying the pretreat I use light pressure. If you just flash it dry with no pressure you are not pushing the pretreatment into the fibers as much. As far as curing the ink, its good to flash the ink before curing  Anyways on that thread there are several solutions there, including the way that I pretreat and cure. Oh also I would put your press at 330 degrees as any hotter then that with doing a 3 minute cure, you will scorch the garment. 355 degrees is way to hot for curing 3 minutes. Hope this helps. If there is anything confusing or you have any specific questions feel free to ask


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2008)

trippy123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> OK I promise 1000 times I have searched read and copied the "best of" posts on this topic.. White underbase prints washing out in their 1st wash.
> 
> ...


 
*Also are you using TEX2 inks or are you using the Bright inks?*


----------

